# Verdunstung Wasserlust im Schwimmteich Norddeutschland



## Koiteich2013 (20. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke mal ein jeder von Euch kennt das. Man wundert sich wo bleibt das Wasser. Ich habe mir deswegen mal eine Excel Tabelle angelegt und jeden Tag im April gemessen. Für einige Tage hatte ich einen schwarzen rechteckigen Maurerkübel (80l) danebengestellt und den Wasserstand, als Referenz, ebenfalls gemessen.
Eigentlich kann ich daher ein Leck ausschliessen, da die Verdunstung im Teich und im Kübel gleich war.
Wie sind bei Euch die Verdunstungen, habt ihr ebenfalls mal eine präzise Messreihe vorgenommen?


----------



## Lion (20. Apr. 2017)

hallo Koiteich2013,
finde so eine Aufstellung sehr interessant. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass in unserem Breitengrad in einem Jahr
die Verdunstung so groß sein soll was dann normalerweise durch die Regenfälle wieder ausgeglichen wird.
Aber wie Du schon schreibst, man macht sich sofort Gedanken und hat Angst, dass irgendwo ein Loch im Teich ist.
Also S u p e r und beruhigend Deine Messungen und Vergleich.

  VG. Leon

PS: hättest Du mal 1 oder.... Foto (s) von so einem schönen Teich mit 100000 ltr. Inhalt.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (20. Apr. 2017)

Vielen Dank. Würde mich freuen wenn andere auch mal messen. Irgendwie kann ich es immer noch nicht glauben das ich bei diesen Temeraturen von gestern auf heute 500 Liter Wasser verloren habe. Werde am Wochenende meinen Referenzkübel wieder aufstellen.
Hier nochmal ein Video vom letzten Sommer. Die Forellen habe ich nicht mehr. Hatte die Karpfenlaus zu Gast





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMZOuMNd_S8_


----------



## ironniels (20. Apr. 2017)

Es ist halt nicht nur die sonne wie immer vermutet sondern aucj wind und davon hatten wir genug die letzte zeit


----------



## Ida17 (20. Apr. 2017)

Hi,

eine Tabelle habe ich zwar nicht, kann aber durchaus behaupten, dass mein Teich 2-4cm Wasserstand die Woche verliert. Es regnet so gut wie gar nicht und er liegt in der vollen Sonne, daneben geht auch einiges über den Bachlauf flöten


----------



## marcus18488 (20. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab immer nur geschaut zwischen meinem Teich und einem Großen Fass, was an Wasser verdunstet ist.
Bei Wind ist aus dem Teich immer mehr verdunstet als aus dem Fass. Liegt vermutlich an den leichten Wellen, durch die die Wasseroberfläche um ein zig-faches größer wird und somit die Verdunstung zunimmt.
Aber ist ein einfacher Test, um einem Leck oder nicht Leck auf die Spur zu kommen.
Werde mal in nächster Zeit die Werte aufschreiben und dokumentieren.


----------



## mariohbs (22. Apr. 2017)

Also ich prüfe immer mit der BASF Agrar-Seite https://www.agrar.basf.de/agroportal/de/de/weather/prognose/prognose.html

Da kann man oben die PLZ eingeben und bekommt dann die entsprechenden Vorhersagen. Bei den Details ist dann auch die Verdunstung pro Tag angegeben. Diese ist zwar dort über "Boden" und nicht für Wasserflächen, stimmt aber trotzdem verdächtig gut. Im Sommer liegt mein Teich meist so 1mm über den dort angegebenen Werten. Man merkt ja aber schon nach kurzer Zeit wie sich der eigenen Teich verhält und hat dann einen sehr guten Richtwert zur Verdunstung kontra Loch


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Apr. 2017)

http://miniteich-ratgeber.de/wasserverdunstung-gartenteich/


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Apr. 2017)

Die im obigen Link genannten Werte sind Durchschnittswerte, ich hatte im Juli bei 38°C auch schon den doppelten Wert am Teich.


----------



## Lion (22. Apr. 2017)

hi Koiteich 2013,

betr. Wasserverlust
sind die hellen Randsteine mit dem Wasser in Verbindung ?
dort wo der Fisch auf dem Video ist, kann man einen Riss im Boden erkennen ?

betr. Wunde
prüfe bitte einmal, ob die Wunde am Fisch eine Behandlung benötigt ?

VG. Leon


----------



## marcus18488 (22. Apr. 2017)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Also ich prüfe immer mit der BASF Agrar-Seite



Ich schau auf der Top Agrar Seite nach. Dort sind auch Angaben über die Verdunstung. 
Hängt mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit zusammen. Mit der Tempetatur hat es meist wenig zu tun.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> betr. Wunde
> prüfe bitte einmal, ob die Wunde am Fisch eine Behandlung benötigt ?


Lese mal den Text über dem Video


----------



## Lion (22. Apr. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hi Koiteich 2013,
> 
> betr. Wasserverlust
> sind die hellen Randsteine mit dem Wasser in Verbindung ?
> ...



sorry, betr. Wunde    hat sich erledigt
Leon


----------



## Koiteich2013 (22. Apr. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hi Koiteich 2013,
> 
> betr. Wasserverlust
> sind die hellen Randsteine mit dem Wasser in Verbindung ?
> ...



Die hellen Sandsteine sind nicht direkt mit dem Wasser in Verbindung. Der Riss, die Risse sind ja über der Teichfolie. Überall ist Folie drunter.
Die Goldforellen habe ich alle geräuchert. Die Wunde kam von Verletzungen durch die Karpfenlaus.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## dizzzi (7. Juni 2017)

Wie sieht eigentlich die aktuelle Verdunstung bei euch aus?
Ich muss jeden Tag 2-3 cm nachfüllen bei einer Fläche von ca. 35 qm...


----------



## Koiteich2013 (7. Juni 2017)

2-3 cm ist meiner Meinung nach zu viel. Wenn Du nichts nachfüllst, stoppt dann irgendwann der Verlust?
Ich hatte ja bei mir zrur Referenz einen schwarzen rechteckigen 80 Liter Maurerkübel in Windrichtung längsseits hingestellt.
Dort konnte ich dann sehen das ich keinen größeren Verlust in mm als im Haupteich habe.
Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle ebenfalls machen. Wenn der Verlust gleich ist dann liegt es am Wind und/oder Temperatur.
Aber 3 cm, das ist ne Menge.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> 2-3 cm


so sieht das bei mir derzeit auch aus nur das der Regen das dann ab und an wieder auffüllt.
Wo versteckt sich nur der Sommer


----------

